# Free Rats To Good Home Can Send Cages Too!



## jenaalyse

I have female and male rats that I am willing to hand over to someone who will take very good care of them . I currently have too many rats because i love them soooo much! I am willing to drive or ship them please contact me asap!

Thank you.


----------



## A1APassion

there is a high risk for death in shipping... please reconsider doing this


also... please refer to this link & edit your post so that you can properly advise reader's on specific info
http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2370.html


----------



## piney

where are you located?


----------



## jenaalyse

I am located in Evansville, IN.


----------



## piney

i see, your a bit too far away. good luck finding homes. im looking to adopt a female in this area. i dont mind a short road trip.


----------



## madeittothemoon

How far are you willing to drive them? I'm in Charleston, IL (not far from Terre Haute), and I would be willing to take some girls.


----------



## piney

too far sorry, im in vermont lol. otherwise i probly would. like i said, there is only a few of them and im not sure what there is for gender, i guess they are 3 weeks old but its easy to tell by distance between anus and genitals... so.
but if you know anyone in my area, let me know, guilford vt if u want to look it up


----------



## madeittothemoon

Oops... sorry, Piney, I was talking to jenaalyse.


----------



## piney

oh lol thats ok.if anyone knows of somone looking in western mass please sent them my way, im rescuing a few today from being killed . this man has them for his snakes and he had "extra rats" he said if somone doesnt take them, **** have to do the dirty deep. eep no. im going in a few hours.


----------



## jenaalyse

I can drive that way. No prob. I only have 2 girls left. Email me [email protected] and I can send you pics and we can talk more.


----------



## piney

jenaalyse, are you talking to me? i rescued the rats today, girls and boys... only 3 weeks old. i have the father, he is a dumbo i might keep him though. if somone really wanted him thats fine though. they all have hooded and cap markings, grey and white, and brown and white. im going to keep one girl.
all getting baths tonight.


----------



## twitch

please proper format, the link was posted already for you. comply within in three days, or per the rules, your thread will be deleted.


----------

